

Ask HN: What Google products do you use, and why? - chunky1994


======
PedroCandeias
I love web based software because I can access it from any device that has a
decent browser.

Hotmail was the first such service I used, and when gmail came around I gave
it a try and was hooked. Not only did it boast an unheard of 2gb of storage
space, the ajax interface was a dream.

I'm also a heavy google docs user. I find it awkward to launch OpenOffice
every time I want to edit a spreadsheet or add something to my essays. I'm
still partial to Keynote when it comes to presentations, but other than that,
"office" software is google docs all the way.

Google is the only search engine I use, simply for the convenience. Got a
question? cmd+l, "?", query, enter, done.

I've had a G+ account from the beginning but never go there anymore.

I tried google wave for a while and some of the ideas for the next version of
Threddie come from it, but in the end there was just nothing to do there.

Oh, Google Analytics. Never gave much thought to alternatives, it just does
everything I need it to do and it's free.

Dabbled with AdWords a couple times, decent results. Why did I go with that? I
guess because it's got such a strong "top-of-mind" ranking. If you're not a
pro web marketer, adwords is just the first thing that springs to mind when
you think of online ppc campaigns.

I think that's all.

------
tdfx
Gmail - email (duh) Google Apps - email for companies Calendar - syncs with
phone Docs - store scanned receipts, documents, etc. Google Voice - Barely use
my cell phone anymore, do all my calls and texting from my computer during the
day Google Reader - RSS Google Maps - daily for directions or general
orientation Google Search - hundreds of searches a day

Of course I also use Google Website Optimizer, Analytics, Webmaster Tools,
etc. for business.

